# Forked Run?????????



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

Anyone been to forked run lately? Thinkin about maybe tryin there later in the week.. Any input would be helpful.. Tnx


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Forked Run is no honey hole in my opinion. The best luck I have had with LM bass is late in the evening, dusk, with shallow running baits. The report from the DNR this year was poor for the lake as well. They haven't stocked anything but trout in years. Good luck if you go, but I only live 10 minutes from teh lake and I rarely ever fish it.

lg_mouth


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I like forked run. You will need a boat or float, most of the pull off areas are not very good for bass. I was only their once this year, taking the daughter fishing. We caught a couple crappie and one trout. I hooked two bass using blk/blu jig. At that time the water was very muddy. The lake seems to stay pretty muddy till summer. The upper end is usually better for bass. Its best to put in a cooper hollow (I think that is what it is called) It will put you in at the upper end of the lake. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

I had dug through old posts to check on the fishing at Forked Run. I am planning on making a trip down there. I was wondering if it is still as tough as these '05 posts say?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

With all the Rain Weve gotten in the last few Days I would say that its Pretty Muddy, You might want to wait another Week or so.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> With all the Rain Weve gotten in the last few Days I would say that its Pretty Muddy, You might want to wait another Week or so.


Or even longer! That lake gets muddy when the rain clouds start building and we have had a LOT of rain these last few days. I bet it's so dirty right now it looks like you could walk across it.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes it does I stopped by the Lake today , looks Really BAD


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I was heading there Memorial Day weekend. Hopefully it clears up some by then.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I have not been there in a few year but the last time i was there the crappie fishing was great but this time of year you might have to look around for them but there is some big slabs there


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah We caught some very nice Crappie there a few years ago off of some old Beaver Dams


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

Perfect, thanks for the tips!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are going to be there, you are also right next to the Belleville Dam on the Ohio River. It's worth a shot if Forked Run is not producing.


----------

